# Pending Photo not syncing



## Rebecca Waters (Apr 10, 2020)

I recently upgraded my PC with Windows 10 to a faster PC. I'm not sure this is the cause of the problem but I am having a problem with just one photo in pending mode on my PC.   The  photo itself is actually  appearing in the album I synced with mobile. In the "All Photos" tab the same image appears twice, one is grayed out. Both photos have the same file name. I have tried everything to remove it from the synced album and adding it back but nothing works. When I check its location it reads that it is in the old computer but all other photos synced to this album also have the same location. I did change PC name when i moved to the new equipment. Please advise.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi Rebecca, welcome to the forum! Can you grab us a screenshot? My best guess is that Lightroom can't find the original of this photo, and although the others were already synced to the cloud, this one was still part way through syncing.


----------



## Rebecca Waters (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2020)

Hmmm, there's nothing that stands out there. Where it says BECKY-PC on blue (lower right in the Sync Activity section), can you click on that and see where it takes you. And also find the problem photo in Grid view to see if there's any icons in the top right corner of the thumbnail please?


----------



## Rebecca Waters (Apr 12, 2020)

I clicked on the blue section in the sync activity section and it takes me to the web version of mobile LR. In grid view there are no icons in the top right except for the sync icon. Weird right?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2020)

Weird. To save time trying to figure out what's up, I'd probably remove it from All Synced Photos in Classic, let it finish syncing and then add it back again and see if it syncs properly this time. Hopefully it might!


----------



## Sverre (Jun 9, 2020)

You get pending photo not syncing if you import and delete some of these pictures before you sync to the cloud.  These pictures are then moved to Deleted folder. When you then get back home and start syncing these pictures will never sync and the cloud symbol will continue spinning with pending photos.

These pending pictures will be there until they are deleted completely by you or automatically after 60 days. This seems to be a bug or bad design from my point of view.


----------

